# Fatmodul Enduro HT Geometriedaten?



## Machiavelli (10. September 2007)

Servus,

da es nicht gerade leicht ist die lieben alpha bikes Menschen zu erreichen wollte ich mich mal erkundigen, ob hier jemand zufällig die Geometriedaten des Enduro Hts zur Hand hat.

Vielleicht hat ja sogar einer schon Fotos von einem aufgebauten...


MfG
Machiavelli


----------



## frogmatic (12. September 2007)

Einfach mal vorbeischauen, so als Münchner?

Alpha-Bikes in München  

Oder ist das zu offline?  

FM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatmodul (13. September 2007)

Hallo!

Fatmodul Enduro HT Geometrie:

Größe	___________14.5"	__________16"____________18"
Oberrohrlänge______54.9cm________57.2cm________59.2cm	
Steuerrohr__________3.9"___________4.2"___________5.1"	
Lenkwinkel__________70°____________70°___________70°	
Sitzwinkel___________73°___________73°___________73°	
Kettenstrebe________16.5" ________16.5"___________16.5"
Seat Post (diameter)_31.6mm_______31.6mm_________31.6mm	
Umwerferschelle_____34.9mm_______34.9mm_________34.9mm

Grüsse - Peter


----------



## Chris0479 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Peter,

kannst du vielleicht auch noch Angaben zum Gewicht machen (18")?? Und ein Foto von einem aufgebauten Radl wäre echt toll!!! Danke!!


----------



## Machiavelli (11. Januar 2008)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Hab mir vorgestern den Rahmen in 14,5" geholt.
Rahmenhöhe beträgt 37cm.

Ist super verarbeitet, sieht toll aus, schön steif und fährt sich wirklich nett.


----------



## Chris0479 (13. Januar 2008)

Und jetzt bitte noch sofort fotografieren!!  Würde mich echt freuen über ein Foto von dem Teil...


----------



## orangsche (19. Februar 2008)

Hat der Rahmen eigentlich Ösen für Flaschenhalter???


----------



## stonehill (18. August 2008)

Sind die Oberrohrlängen die tatsächlichen oder horizontal gemessen? 





fatmodul schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Fatmodul Enduro HT Geometrie:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanussen (19. August 2008)

orangsche schrieb:


> Hat der Rahmen eigentlich Ösen für Flaschenhalter???



Nein, hat er nicht.




Chris0479 schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte noch sofort fotografieren!!  Würde mich echt freuen über ein Foto von dem Teil...



Bilder - wenn auch qualitativ äußerst bescheidene - gibt es in meinem Album.
Bilder in Action im Nachbarthread.
Werde irgendwann auch mal noch bessere Bilder machen, wenn ich dazu komme.


Der Rahmen ist genial! Weitere Fragen beantworte ich gerne.




stonehill schrieb:


> Sind die Oberrohrlängen die tatsächlichen oder horizontal gemessen?



Ich meine, dass die Oberrohrlänge die tatsächlichen Maße sind. Will mich aber da jetzt nicht festlegen, wenn ich drandenke messe ich heute Abend nach.



Chris0479 schrieb:


> [...] kannst du vielleicht auch noch Angaben zum Gewicht machen (18")?? [...]



Rahmengewicht (in 18") kann ich auch noch nachliefern. Habe nachgewogen als ich ihn ausgepackt hatte.


----------



## Hanussen (19. August 2008)

Habe mal nachgemessen.
Die tatsächliche Oberrohrlänge beträgt etwa 56 cm (von Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelrohr).
Wie ich die horizontale Oberrohrlänge messen soll, weiß ich nicht so genau, sie entsprich aber eher dem Wert 57,5 cm den ich einer Excel-Tabelle, die mir Fatmodul vor dem Kauf zugesandt hat, entnehmen kann.
Wie man auf eine Oberrohrlänge von 59,2cm kommen soll, wie der Tabelle hier zu entnehmen ist, kann ich mir nicht erklären.
Vielleicht kann Fatmodul da ein wenig für Entwirrung sorgen - falls es überhaupt für jemanden von euch relevant ist.

Das Gewicht beträgt in 18" übrigens 2713 Gramm (bei meinem).

Anbei noch zwei aktuelle Bilder vom Bike:


----------



## stonehill (20. August 2008)

@ Hanussen: 

Was wiegt das Ding denn bei deiner Ausstattung???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanussen (20. August 2008)

Weiß ich auch nicht so genau.
Ich schätze irgendwas um 15,5 - 16 Kilo.


----------



## Chris0479 (21. November 2008)

Hi,
ich will mir jetzt im Winter auch so ein Ding aufbauen! Meine Problem: Ich finde das Teil nicht mehr auf der Fatmodul-Homepage!! Bin ich zu doof (rethorische Frage, ich erwarte keine Antwort!!) bzw, kann mir bitte jemand den richtigen Link hier posten?? Danke,

Chris


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. November 2008)

Alpha Bikes hat seit kurzem ne neue Homepage wo einiges noch fehlt. 
Sind von Fatmodul bislang ja auch kaum 09er Bikes vertreten.
Am besten einfach mal kurz anrufen.


----------



## Machiavelli (5. Dezember 2008)

Hab vorhin gerade bei Alpha Bikes vorbeigeschaut:

2009 wird es keinen Fatmodul Enduro HT Rahmen mehr geben. Grund: Zu geringe Nachfrage.

Hab daher gleich einen der letzten für einen wirklich netten Preis mitgenommen.
Die Vorstellung auf den Rahmen verzichten zu müssen war einfach zu grausam


----------



## vori2003 (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Machiavelli

gibt es noch 14,5 oder 16 Zoll Rahmen und mit was für einen Preis muss man rechnen?
ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Enduro-Hardtail und der Rahmen geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf!!!!
Den will ich auch noch haben.


----------



## Machiavelli (6. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab heute einen der letzten Enduro HT Rahmen für 240,- mitgenommen.

Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben ist der Rahmen von der Geometrie her wirklich genial. Ich fahr ihn mit einer Kindshock I900 und einer MZ Z1 Sport  ETA Gabel (150mm FW). Damit kann man wirklich alles machen, was auch das schöne an dem Rahmen ist. 

Sprich von Trial Einlagen, über Bike-Park bis zu langen Touren (ich bin mit dem Rahmen bei 14,5 Zoll und 180 cm Körpergröße schon etliche Vertride Touren gefahren) ist er einfach so genial...

Unglaublich verspielt, man kommt für Manuals, Backwheel-Hops usw. spielend einfach aufs Hinterrad...Grrr...
Für Freeride Trial einfach unschlagbar von der Geometrie.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast noch einen zu bekommen (einer war auf jeden Fall in 14,5 Zoll noch zu haben) dann sofort zuschlagen!!!

Ich war zwar komplett pleite, aber die Vorstellung die nächsten Jahre ohne den Rahmen leben zu müssen war einfach zu traurig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Enduro Ht ( allerdings noch nicht aufgebaut ) 

Mittlerweile kosten die Rahmen auch nur noch 149.-


----------



## philip1000 (10. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ein fatmodul dual rahmen aber mein bike ist auch noch nicht aufgebaut der rahmen ist in matt schwartz.
Weiß wer vielleicht ob der rahmen für einen schnellspanner ausgelegt ist?
Und ob 16" mit meinen 165 nicht zu groß sind?

Lg Philip


----------

